# poor video quality



## AK-47 4 Life (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi,

I recently bought a new laptop and have noticed that the video quality seems washed out when playing movies in wmp or divx. my old laptop had windows xp and it seemed as though the video quality was much sharper. i have the latest codecs installed and have installed the latest updates for vista. any help would be appreciated. Thanks a lot. 

:smile:
sony vaio T5800 (VGN-FW235J)

64-bit operating system windows vista home premium

Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family


----------



## RickR1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello Ak-47 4 Life, my name is Rick and I work with the Windows Outreach Team. I would like to try and help but I need some additional information. What Video Card do you have installed? Second question have you gone to the Manufacture site of your Video Card and download the latest Drivers directly from them or from Sony? 
Rick


----------



## AK-47 4 Life (Jul 8, 2007)

hello rick and thanks for willing to help. i have a Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family video card. attached i have some images if any extra details are needed concerning the card. i installed the latest updates for the card from the sony website. thanks again!

:smile:


----------



## RickR1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Ak-47 4 Life, Glad to help. I have done some research and am not sure of your exact video card but I did find a good resource over at the Microsoft Support site. I could be an issue related to your Service Pack installation. Check out this link : http://support.microsoft.com/kb/932649 . let me know if this helps, if it doesn’t we can try something else.
Rick


----------



## AK-47 4 Life (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi,

I discovered this update a few days ago and attempted to install it. However, when the installer starts it says "The update does not apply to your system". I have vista 64-bit and i tried both of the installations on the page yet neither work.


----------



## RickR1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Ak-47 4 Life, I am not true Tech support, so this has been a tough one for me to figure out. What sort of DVD player are you using, and have you downloaded any Video Codec packs? You can search online for a “Video Codec Pack” or use this link to a MS download site. http://docs.cyberlink.com/vista_plugin/new/enu/index.jsp maybe you just do not have the correct Codecs installed. I will try and get a Microsoft MVP, to take a look at your question.
Rick


----------



## AK-47 4 Life (Jul 8, 2007)

I have powerdvd and i have the K-lite codec pack installed. I just noticed that when i play a movie with 100% zoom the quality is very good. however, when i go above that or to fullscreen it is very grainy.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this free one
http://www.videolan.org/


----------

